# Front fork compression while braking



## BeaverTail (Aug 12, 2009)

When moving at a moderate speed, being heavy and all should the front fork compress when braking (front only)? If so how much should it compress?


----------



## CxAgent2 (Oct 24, 2007)

The front fork WILL compress when you brake. How much it compresses depends on many factors like - how fast were you going, how low / back you moved while you were braking, how hard you applied the front brake, etc.

If you set the sag on the front right and are just using all of your fork travel - it sounds right. If you are bottoming a lot the fork may be too soft.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Mine compress a LOT unless I have it locked out which is pretty much all the time. That's a Dart 3 for you though. I am hoping with my new bike and an air fork I won't have this problem and I can actually enjoy the benefits of having a suspension fork rather than riding locked out all the time.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

A fork with some sort of platform damping helps...but you have just encountered the downside of telescoping forks.

Many anti-dive linkage forks have come and gone, they just never really caught on.


----------



## A girl from Seattle (May 3, 2007)

The fork will always compress some under hard braking, but shouldn't feel like it's dangerously collapsing under you all the time. The heavier you are, the harder it will be to prevent brake dive. Be sure you have the right air pressure or spring stiffness for your weight. But even with that set properly, I've always had trouble with brake dive, especially on steep downhills. If you have compression damping adjustments on your fork, you can use those to help keep the fork up in its travel. Increasing low-speed compression damping in particular will help. Unfortunately, then you tend to lose plushness so your fork feels all harsh on bumps. If you wanted to spend some money, you could have the fork revalved for your weight, but it's not cheap. You might just have to learn to live with your fork either being a little divey or damped so much that it's harsh. Not exactly confidence inspiring. Having lost a significant amount of weight over the past year or so, I have noticed a HUGE difference in how my suspension feels and I can now dial it in a lot better than I ever could when I was heavier. Still a ways to go though. It's a bummer for clydes. :madman:


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

It is really only an issue if under-damped or under-sprung  Otherwise even telescoping forks handle heavy riders fine. I have been a clyde since about 1996, which coincides with most of my mtb ride time (I was mostly BMX previously).


----------



## njbiker66 (Oct 23, 2005)

Whats Compression?? I thought we all ran rigid forks.


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

njbiker66 said:


> Whats Compression?? I thought we all ran rigid forks.


Hell no! Rigid forks are for eating!

I have brake dive also and need to revise my fork settings... I've lost a bit of weight and I'm hoping that helps!


----------

